# Solved: Windows 7 Won't Boot After Power Failure



## GroovyGrass (Jul 23, 2009)

Howdy!
Has anyone else noticed that Windows 7 will never boot after your computer gets a power failure a few times? The past 10 laptops I've worked on had to have Windows 7 reinstalled simply because there was a power failure at the right moment. But I've noticed that with any computer running Windows 7, if you kill it a few times abruptly, your partitions will be all messed up.

Now with XP, I remember plenty of times where there was a power loss and the worst that happened was it didnt save my icon arrangement on the desktop...This is absolute bogus that Windows will die that fast.

I just spent the past 5 hours reinstalling Windows and all of the software this guy had, and the power cord for the laptop got bumped and now it won't boot. I've witnessed this at least 30 times since 7 came out and I was wondering if there was anything that could be done to prevent this.

Thanks!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If the power cord for a laptop got disconnected you would think that the battery would keep it going.


----------



## GroovyGrass (Jul 23, 2009)

Battery has been shot for some time and it's this 72 year old guy's and he's still kickin, he goes to the dump and brings me lots of computers like P4s, C2D, Athlon X2, crazy good machines thrown out by stupid people. Anyhow, he's been a great help and I'd like to have him get into 7 and out of XP.

I had this happen once on my own desktop after running 7 for 2 months. A friend of mine tripped over the cord and it wouldn't boot. Efffing BS startup repair ran for 2 hours that I could have spent reinstalling Windows and my software.

Happened to my neighbor's desktop during a power outage, and once on my own laptop (it came out of the trash and the battery was shot too).

If anyone would like to test this, just get a spare computer running Windows 7 and kill it while it's doing absolutely nothing. Maybe this has something to do with Windows defragging in the background when you're not doing anything?

I'm just trying to get some ideas, just ask around and you'll find plenty of people with Vista and 7 that when they had a power loss, it wouldnt boot up and startup repair was just a tease.



......Or maybe I could be crazy and smoke too much?


----------



## MowermanEd (Nov 26, 2005)

Groovygrass, it's funny you've brought this up because just last week I had the same problem with my daughters computer. Then tonight we had her and family over for dinner and our granddaughter says that now her computer won't start! Their house/neighborhood seems to be plagued with power interruptions. My daughters was built by me and ran XP Pro. My grandaughters was also built by me but had Vista Business, so it isn't just 7 that's having problems. I've told them to get UPS's but that advice seems to fall on deaf ears. Another friend that I built a box for had the power turned off by the power company while doing line maintenance and it trashed her power supply. They rang her doorbell to tell her it was going to be turned off for a few minutes and as they were telling her it was shut off. It ruined her power supply. I told her to call the power company and file a claim.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I ahve been using Win 7 since it was first offered. I have never experienced this problem. THe only thing that I can think may have been happening when the power was cut off, is there was something running in the backgorund that was in the process of writing to the disk, leaving a corrupt file in windows.


----------



## GroovyGrass (Jul 23, 2009)

Guess it's one of those thing's we'll have to get used to.....there are ONLY two (well, technically 3) problems I have with Windows Vista/7.

1. Kill them at the wrong time and you've got to start from scratch.
2. Slow hibernation, which is understandable though with all the bells and whistles.
~3. Unsigned drivers won't work without messing with Windows 7 x64.

Otherwise, I'd say Microsoft did a pretty good job at making Windows this time around. True, they use lots of resources, but almost all Vista/7 only games/software have been either hacked or re-written to work in XP.


----------

